#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >   .. .

## Mohamed

*     -   -    ɡ    ǡ   :*
*      ѡ  ɡ    ѡ       .*

*         ɡ       ѡ     ݡ    .*

*      ɡ         ɡ    ɡ      ȡ           .*

*   ɡ                             ϡ      ԡ      ϡ         ɡ     ߡ  .*

*   ɡ                   ..     ɡ         .*

*           ѡ  ѿ!* 

*  ݡ   ͡     ߿* 

*  ɡ        ɡ   ѿ!*

*       ߡ          .*

*    ҡ    ...  !!*

*..*
*               ǡ            ѡ       !!.*

*   ǡ     ͡      !!*

*..  .*

* .* 
* .*

* .*

*  ɿ   ɿ..*



*        ..*

*      ǡ     ..*

*   ɿ           ..       .*

* ߡ   ..*


    ȡ       ..       ȡ     ǡ        ..


See More:  .. .

----------

